# Flue cover or not!



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Lost my flue cover! Do I need to replace it or can I get away with leaving one off?


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

If it is (or was) on the roof then you definitely must replace it to stop the rain water going down the flue. If it's on the side of the MH then you probably should replace it for the same reason.


Phill.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
The water as above,not being an engineer,i would also worry that the cover would help exhaust gases escape out of the the m/home,so if it was missing,certain wind conditions may trap the gases in the vehicle. Make sure your detectors are working while using it without the cover. Best of luck.
Ted.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

They are there for a reason max, have a look on Fleabay, I got a replacement for mine there, think it cost a tenner.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

or try magnums of Grimsby, they stock them

stew


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Which is it.
From the heater or boiler.
If the boiler you should take it off when the boiler is being used.
Mine has been off for five years, then i won`t forget to remove it.

Dave p


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Its a truma elec/gas heater which is vented on the side of the van. Looking in the manual it says keep it on when not in use to stop insects(?) blocking the flue. Got an asda bag covering it at the mo 8)


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Spiders like to nest in the boiler blocking the burner ring, so you are best replacing it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I once blew my roof heater flue cover thingy clean off. I had a problem with the gas fire and it wouldnt stay on so I kept lighting it and lighting it again. I learnt later your supposed to give it 3 minutes if it blows out before lighting it again otherwise gases build up. There was a massive bang and the cowal / cover flew in the air. We stared at each other gob smacked and me a bit dazed. what seemed like an age later the cover came back down to earth and landed like a brick on the roof! All the threads were knackered.

Got another one sharpish as you could hear the rain dripping down behind the fire.

Never done it again!


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Try miriad products to see if they stock your flu cover as the are next to and in the same building as truma.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:?: :?: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRE-2005-TRUM...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item588a3e420e


----------

